# Siser Easyweed in Reno/Sparks Nevada?



## imurray (Apr 17, 2013)

We just moved to the Reno area and are looking for a local supplier for Siser Easy Weed, Red Grid papers and Neenah papers. Anyone know any shops that carry any of these? Thanks!


----------



## TopUSA (Jan 7, 2012)

imurray said:


> We just moved to the Reno area and are looking for a local supplier for Siser Easy Weed, Red Grid papers and Neenah papers. Anyone know any shops that carry any of these? Thanks!


We use Coastal Business Supplies for all of those products. They are in St. Louis but do free shipping so it works great for us. They are a sponsor of these boards so you can find them on the left side.


----------



## imurray (Apr 17, 2013)

We use coastal for nearly everything but sometimes we run out in the middle of a job and need to get something local.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Heat Transfer Warehouse is in Lost Wages


----------



## imurray (Apr 17, 2013)

6 hours is a little far to drive lol I hope there's something closer. We usually don't run out of paper, just urethane =|


----------

